# driving vs trains in UK



## tiger1210 (Feb 26, 2016)

I want to go to the UK in September. I've been there and have mostly rented cars. I am older now and not quite as confident in my European driving. But, I was wondering how I could compare the costs of rental as to taking trains to the environs.


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 27, 2016)

It depends on where you want to go and what you want to see. Whilst the UK has an extensive rail network it is expensive. Cheap fares can be found but it's not easy to find them.

If you are going to London and planning to spend the majority of your time there perhaps with the odd organised tour somewhere then I wouldn't bother with a car but if London is not your primary destination then I would opt for the car.


----------



## Bwolf (Feb 27, 2016)

I rented a car in my 60's and had trouble with the B roads that were single passageways with passing places every so often.  Many of them had tall hedge rows, so it felt like we were in a maze. This was in the West Countree, btw. Unfortunately, the navigator routed us on them.  I finally told my wife enough of that.  We would take A and M roads.  

My hunch is you will be just fine driving in any part of the UK if you stay on the main roads.  Stay off any road that looks like a driveway in ill repair or the beginning of a maze!


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 27, 2016)

I went last September and booked advance tickets at this discount site, Red Spotted Hanky.

http://www.redspottedhanky.com/cheap-train-tickets/

We started our visit in London and used the oyster card to get around, we found the buses easier and more amenable to sightseeing than the underground.  I got the card in advance from this site.

https://www.visitbritainshop.com/usa/

Once we traveled out into the countryside using the discount train tickets I rented a car for getting around.  We took some day trips in the car once I got used to driving, we visited Highclere and a couple other castles.

Traveling with suitcases on the trains was a bit of a challenge, there isn't a place to put luggage.

Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 28, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> Traveling with suitcases on the trains was a bit of a challenge, there isn't a place to put luggage.



It depends on what trains you're travelling on. The ones I use to and from London from the South have space behind the seats for suitcases and also on the racks above the seats (although large suitcases wouldn't fit).


----------



## SmithOp (Feb 28, 2016)

Pompey Family said:


> It depends on what trains you're travelling on. The ones I use to and from London from the South have space behind the seats for suitcases and also on the racks above the seats (although large suitcases wouldn't fit).




I was on the Midland trains and there were signs not to put luggage or heavy items in the overhead racks.


Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 28, 2016)

SmithOp said:


> I was on the Midland trains and there were signs not to put luggage or heavy items in the overhead racks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad Mini 4 using Tapatalk


Luggage as in personal items and lighter roll aboard can go overhead. 

Midland main line trains have luggage space.


----------



## SMHarman (Feb 28, 2016)

tiger1210 said:


> I want to go to the UK in September. I've been there and have mostly rented cars. I am older now and not quite as confident in my European driving. But, I was wondering how I could compare the costs of rental as to taking trains to the environs.


There are a number of train booking sites to compare costs. You'll also need to figure out local transport depending on where you go. 

For long distances around the country motorways/interstates are pretty congested. It is likely to be morr relaxing to budget airline or train between major cities than drive then rent locally.


----------



## jehb2 (Feb 28, 2016)

If you travel with just a carryon and perhaps small backpack you'll be fine no matter what kind of train you travel on.  We are a family for 4 and did 35 days/6 countries in Europe last summer.  We traveled mainly on trains with the exception of Tuscany & Scotland. We had one 21 inch carryon each.

If you purchase your tickets way in advance you can get some awesome deals.  Of course you're stuck to a schedule (no changing your plans) but the savings is huge.


----------



## Krystyna (Mar 1, 2016)

*Trains vs car rental*

Some very good and sensible replies.  In London & area u don't need a car/trains are frequent and much more convenient.  

When we fly over from Canada (most years) we take the train from London's Paddington station to Swindon (just over 2 hrs) then Enterprise Rent a Car picks us up ...they are wonderful/efficient. We then drive in to our timeshare Stouts Hill Club nr Dursley in the lovely Cotswolds part of England.  Love my Stouts Hill and will have 2 weeks there next year , can't wait. I have to miss going this year.  

Krystyna/Richard...Canada.


----------



## homeis (Mar 2, 2016)

jehb2 said:


> If you purchase your tickets way in advance you can get some awesome deals.  Of course you're stuck to a schedule (no changing your plans) but the savings is huge.



Well, for mainland Europe this may apply, but in here in UK it's debatable...

http://www.theguardian.com/money/2016/jan/04/action-for-rail-357-season-ticket-37-rome-95-berlin


----------

